# DIY aquarium caves



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

I do not like to buy things and crafting stuff is fun.
Here's what I did.

Items needed:

Tupperware
Course & fine file
Snippers
Rocky Substrate
Aquarium silicone

Pretty straight forward. Cut a whole, file it smooth, make a line of silicone and apply/set rocks into place. Continue as needed, or spread it out and dip it into sand.

Note: dipping it into the rocky substraight will make it all blotchy as the irregular shapes do not cover alot of the surface area. dipping it into white sand sucks, as it bleeds through. One could paint the insides black to help with the light bleeding.

Pics!


















































Total cost: under $20 with a ton of substrate and silicone left over
I'll probably make a couple more with random items and definitely attempt it with black sand maybe :


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, sick DIY Kurare! I've actually been looking for something that'll blend into the environment of my tank; a shelter for my bottom dwellers that like to hide. I'm currently using small pots from Dollarama (it doesn't match with my theme at all, lol). 

Your DIY gave me a great idea - instead, I'll silicon the exact same gravel I'm using in my tank onto the tupperware, it'll be super stealth and will blend right in as it's the same gravel! I'll probably skip using the lids and just push the tupperware down into the gravel. I'll post pics when I give it a shot, thanks for sharing. Til next time y'all...

10G.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I like this idea, been trying to figure out what to do for my bn pleco pair and keep the tank looking ok.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks cool, but I'd rather do it with slate pieces so I could cover up any of the plastic that shows.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah... I got a little lazy cause the white sand I bought wasn't all that great. I'm gonna dust it with black sand and then layer the gravel on for my next project. Found a cool dome like container.... =)









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have to wonder how long the silicone will remain stuck to the plastic. It has a tendency to come off plastic after awhile.. but a cool idea all the same. I've done something similar to hide the weighting on the bottom of a cork raft. Dipped into a pile of substrate and pressed in down some. Fairly fine texture.. it was Schultzs Aqua soil, which is about the same as Turface in texture. Turned out nicely, similar to the colour of the cork

I saw some very cool wood caves, of sorts, recently. Old posts, I think, or logs, that had rotted out at the centres, so they had conical holes in them. All they'd need would be a bit of sanding and maybe a bit of drilling out.. and way cool wood caves. I'd love to find some wood like that, now I've seen it.


----------

